
GStreamer 1.8 released - forlorn
https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/releases/1.8/
======
brudgers
_GStreamer is a library for constructing graphs of media-handling components.
The applications it supports range from simple Ogg /Vorbis playback,
audio/video streaming to complex audio (mixing) and video (non-linear editing)
processing._

 _Applications can take advantage of advances in codec and filter technology
transparently._

[https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/](https://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/)

